# new member



## patrick71074 (Sep 30, 2006)

Hello everyone.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 30, 2006)

patrick71074 said:


> Hello everyone.


 
Hello. Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## pstarr (Sep 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 30, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Sep 30, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## stickarts (Sep 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 30, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT Patrick  :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (Sep 30, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 30, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting, Patrick!


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 1, 2006)

Ave


----------



## MJS (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 2, 2006)

Howdy


----------



## exile (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Patrick---welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------

